# Llanerch Care Home Merthyr Mawr Wales feb 2016



## Jon6D (Feb 29, 2016)

I know its anther post thats already been done but I just thought I'd put it up as a update, I went here with Vertigo Rod at the beginning of the month, after visiting the Model T Inn and Rest bay care home, as we were driving down the road I said to Rod pull in by here so I can check the map as we pulled in and looked to our side there was the sigh, Lllanech, it was a bit of luck really, Ive drove past this place 100s of times over the years and didn't realise it was even there before, it is a bit set back off the road but easy to see when you know its there, I didn't take that many pic's, mainly from the outside as the inside was a right state and very unsafe, I wasn't feeling the place when I was there but I regret that now, I wish Id took a few more internals 

Bit of history 
Llanerch Home was a home for elderly and disabled people in the borough of Bridgend, South Wales. It was built originally as a manor house in the early 20th century, and became a private home for the elderly in the mid-1980’s. It closed to the public in 2000 after a fire severely damaged a large proportion of the structure. 

























































Thanks


----------



## smiler (Feb 29, 2016)

I enjoyed your take on it Jon,Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice one...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 1, 2016)

Excellent shots! Lovely place for an explore


----------



## HughieD (Mar 1, 2016)

Great set.Liked those.


----------

